# Newbie!



## Guest (Mar 17, 2007)

Hiya. I joined just last night, and am liking what I've seen so far of the forum! :thumbsup: 

I'm an inexperienced boarder, but I'm looking to change that. I got started late in the season this year, and really made some huge improvements. I'm going boarding again tomorrow, it'll be my 7th time, but 3rd time this season.

I plan on buying my own board sometime this year as an incentive to go and hit the slopes more!


----------

